# Crinone TMI



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there, the 2ww paranoia continues and I was wondering if you could help. I'm currently 11dp 3dt and I'm trying to hold out from testing until 14dp as per my clinic's advice!! (Help!) Anyway,  I'm on one tube (8 per cent?) Of crinone per day and, like my previous cycles it has started coming away over the last few days.  At first it was white and off white but yesterday and today it is tinged green and a salmon colour! Could you advise me on this?  Also I was wondering if crinone completely stops af arriving. I had 3 FETs before and was on progynova and crinone and af never arrived before otd. This is a fresh cycle and I'm only on crinone.  Thanks so much x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Discharge colour can vary but wouldn't expect it to be green? Is there any smell from it at all? If there is or colour is increasing then contact clinic for advise. Tinges of pink could be trace of blood but not necessarily anything to be concerned about. The progesterone supplement helps to support pregnancy during the 2ww but doesn't always stop AF from arriving some people can still bleed before OTD if implantation hasn't occurred.


Lots of


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Mazv - yip, there was definitely a green tinge off it yesterday, but there was a pinky tinge off another piece which made an appearance! I haven't noticed any smell and any discharge today has been off-white. I really don't know what the green was about but I pray that it doesn't return! Thanks again for your advice. X


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Mazv, I just wanted to let uou know that I got a bfp yesterday - delighted!  The crinone is now a normal colour - thank goodness!  Thanks for all of your help XXX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fantastic news Tessykins! So pleased for you    Lots of      for a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------

